# Problème LaCie, Network, Space



## FdeB (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour j'ai acheté d'occasion un Nas LaCie, Network, Space vide, j'ai mis un disque dur dedans connecté au réseau mais rien n'apparait dans l'application réseau network assistant j'ai évidement testé avec des disques différents, des cables différents, des macs différents des os différents mais depuis plusieurs joiurs aucune avancé quelqu'un a t-il déjà changé le disque de ce boitier ?? Y A t-il des partitions spécifiques ? un formatage précis (j'ai testé en FAT 32 ET MAC OS EXTENDED

merci d'avance


----------



## FdeB (26 Mars 2013)

bon apparemment je ne passionne pas les foules


----------



## gmaa (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il était d'occasion...


----------



## jpdh92 (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que le disque inséré est compatible avec le connecteur du boitier ?
Est-ce qu'à l'allumage du NAS le disque fonctionne ?
Pourriez-vous me donner le modèle du NAS et celui du disque dur ?
Il peut s'agir également d'un mauvais protocole réseau utilisé (ipv4, ipv6, IPX, Netbios,...) ou d'une mauvaise vitesse du protocole. Le mieux serait de réinitialiser le NAS avec les réglages usine (voir doc technique du boitier)
Autre solution :
Aller sur le site de LaCie, choisir le produit et dans la page, il y aura un onglet FAQ. Peut-être vous trouverez des réponses.


----------



## edd72 (26 Mars 2013)

Ben non mais le DD d'un NAS doit contenir un OS (l'OS qui va avec le modèle de NAS).

Donc il te faudrait cloner l'OS d'un Network Space sur le DD que tu mets dedans.

Et le système de fichier n'est ni du NTFS, ni du HFS+ (l'OS est un Linux...)

Par exemple, voici un Wireless Space (le modèle Wifi du Network Space):
	
	



```
root@WirelessSpace# uname -a
Linux WirelessSpace 2.6.22.18 #1 Mon Jan 30 14:51:17 UTC 2012 armv5tejl GNU/Linux

root@WirelessSpace# mount
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
/dev/root on / type ext3 (ro,data=ordered)
tmpfs on /etc type tmpfs (rw)
none on /proc type proc (rw)
none on /sys type sysfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw)
/dev/sda3 on /lacie/var type ext3 (rw,data=ordered)
/dev/sda4 on /lacie/var/userPart type xfs (rw)
usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
```


----------



## FdeB (27 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il était d'occasion...



j'ai interrogé le vendeur qui m'affirme qu'il fonctionne normalement, je préfère le croire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




jpdh92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que le disque inséré est compatible avec le connecteur du boitier ?
> Est-ce qu'à l'allumage du NAS le disque fonctionne ?
> Pourriez-vous me donner le modèle du NAS et celui du disque dur ?
> ...



oui ce sont des disques sata j'ai essayé 3 disque différents
j'ai réinitialisé plusieurs fois le NAS sans succès
c'est un laCie network space 
rien dans la faq, portant j'imagine qu'au bout d'un certain temps les disques sont HS et doivent être changés


----------



## FdeB (27 Mars 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben non mais le DD d'un NAS doit contenir un OS (l'OS qui va avec le modèle de NAS).
> 
> Donc il te faudrait cloner l'OS d'un Network Space sur le DD que tu mets dedans.
> 
> ...



merci pour ces précisions il me semblait bien qu'il y avait un formatage/partition et un OS très spécifique malheureusement je n'y connais/comprends rien a Linux Je crois avoir perdu 55 euros Je me demande comment font les gens qui doivent changer de disque sur ces Nas


----------



## edd72 (27 Mars 2013)

Ici, on parle bien de clonage: http://forum.nas-central.org/viewtopic.php?f=221&t=2332

Ici, on a une reconstruction du partitionnement (depuis un Linux) avec des archives de chaque partitions (vers un autre topic): http://www.plugout.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=625

Pas si simple, surtout si tu ne comprends pas à quoi sert chaque commande.


----------



## FdeB (28 Mars 2013)

merci de ton intérêt pour mon problème au bureau on a des Drobo et j'ai naïvement pensé qu'on pouvait mettre n'importe quel disque dans un NAS mais là ça devient trop compliqué !!


----------



## edd72 (28 Mars 2013)

Le Drobo (vendu sans DD donc) doit avoir son OS dans une mémoire flash interne au boitier, ici c'est en effet différent...

_(si tu ne comptes rien en faire, ton boitier peut m'intéresser...)_


----------



## Jocko-Plugout (29 Mars 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ici, on a une reconstruction du partitionnement (depuis un Linux) avec des archives de chaque partitions (vers un autre topic): http://www.plugout.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=625
> 
> Pas si simple, surtout si tu ne comprends pas à quoi sert chaque commande.



Attention, le lien indiqué correspond à la réinstallation du firmware LACIE pour un Network Space version 2  dans le premier post (et non pour un nwsp vs 1).

et dans les posts suivants à l'installation de notre firmware alternatif qui je pense est bien meilleur à celui du nwsp vs1 de Lacie :king:

Pour l'installation du firmware alternatif un howtodo très détaillé est disponible et plusieurs ultilisateurs l'ont utilisé sans connaissance préalable à Linux.

La seule difficulté rencontrée correspond au disque AF (advanced format) mais nous assistons l'utilisateur bien sûr sur notre forum

NB : quelque soit le firmware utilisé, les performances du nwsp vs 1 reste très faible compte tenu de la taille de la RAM de ce NAS


----------



## FdeB (25 Juin 2013)

Jocko-Plugout a dit:


> Attention, le lien indiqué correspond à la réinstallation du firmware LACIE pour un Network Space version 2  dans le premier post (et non pour un nwsp vs 1).
> 
> et dans les posts suivants à l'installation de notre firmware alternatif qui je pense est bien meilleur à celui du nwsp vs1 de Lacie :king:
> 
> ...



merci pour votre réponse que je n'avais pas vu j'ai renoncé  je vais essayé de revendre le boitier à un connaisseur


----------

